# Protektoren in Nürnberg oder Umgebung kaufen



## ak1402 (21. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

im Betreff steht ja schon alles. Die Suche hat nur einen Treffer ergeben und der war schon 8 Jahre alt, deswegen nochmal neu.
Ich würde gerne im Laden kaufen, um die Sachen mal anzuprobieren.
Ich bin dankbar für alle Tips. 

Gruß, ak


----------



## aliasTJ (21. August 2014)

Spontan würde mir da es "Adrenalin" in Fürth einfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ak1402 (21. August 2014)

Danke, werds dort mal probieren.


----------



## aliasTJ (21. August 2014)

Oder noch besser -> "Fahrradkiste" in Nürnberg
Die haben alle namhaften Marken. Aber weiß halt ned was aktuell alles da is.


----------



## aliasTJ (21. August 2014)

Viel Spaß beim durchprobieren.  
Scho allein die Entscheidung ob Hard oder Soft hat mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.

Entschieden hab ich mich dann für nen Hard und zwar den Moab von Alpinestars. Der schützt Knie und Schienbein zugleich. Das hab ich bislang no bei keinem Softie so gesehen, da müsste man wieder extra was kaufen.


----------



## ak1402 (21. August 2014)

super, ich hab morgen eh frei, da werd ich die mal abklappern


----------



## ak1402 (22. August 2014)

Fahrradkiste war klasse, bin gut beraten und fündig geworden.


----------



## aliasTJ (22. August 2014)

Top das freut mich. Warst im Adrenalin auch?

Was hast dir für welche geholt?


----------



## ak1402 (22. August 2014)

Im Adrenalin war ich nur kurz, die Auswahl war nicht so dolle.
IXS fürs Knie und O'Neal für die Ellbogen sind es geworden. Die haben am besten gepasst.


----------



## aliasTJ (22. August 2014)

Ja Adrenalin hat radl ohne Ende auf Halde aber ned viel drum rum. 

Dann ab damit aufn Trail. Warst du nur zufällig in der Gegend oder biste fest hier?


----------



## ak1402 (22. August 2014)

Ich bin eigentlich aus Bad Kissingen, aber hier in der Gegend hats nicht so die Auswahl an Protektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aliasTJ (22. August 2014)

Ok. Komisch eigentlich weil Spessart und Rhön auch gleich vor der Tür sind.


----------

